# Western HTS or the Fisher HT Series



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

which one of these is more reliable and can take more wear and tear . . .it would be on a dodge 1500 quad cab 4x4 with a 5.7 hemi ?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

They are the EXACT same plow....just different colors. No one can comment on their reliablity yet as this will be their first year out, but since they share some components with the Homesteader/Suburbanite the hydro's should at least be ok.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for your help


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I watched the video for it on Westerns site and I like it. It would definately be a top contender if I needed a plow for a 1/2 ton.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

They are the exact same plow, the only difference is that the fisher is a trip edge and the western is full trip. So it comes down to personal preference. but just to let you know i am fisher dealer and I have already pre-sold all my HT plows i got placed for my preseaon order back in june which i don't get until mid september. Now i can't get anymore until mid october, these plows are very popular so you better act fast if you want to get one before winter starts.


----------



## eric_mc (Aug 18, 2009)

bump.
I just priced them both out at my local dealers - same exact price. Besides the full trip (western) and blade trip (fisher) difference, there also seems to be a slight difference in how they attach to the truck (western looks a little easier?) and you can quickly remove part of the vehicle side mount on the western when not in use. Also, I heard something about the jack stand being easier and more effective than the fisher, but not really sure. Western has done a better job with their marketing video - cannot find anything comparable on the Fisher site.

Another thing I heard - not sure if it is true - is that the Fisher harness was easier to install - anyone have any more info? I'm still undecided on which one to go with.


----------

